# O Scale Louisville & Nashville 152



## Peter_vintage (May 22, 2021)

Hey all, would like to throw out there whether or not anyone has heard of the Louisville &Nashville 152? If so, has anyone heard of an O scale version? This is from my great grandfather’s era. He worked with a number of railroad companies during his career, but the L&N was his first and longest association. The 152 is on the National Register of Historic Places and is the State Locomotive of Kentucky. If this strikes a chord with you, kindly reach out. Many thanks in advance!


----------

